
Designers as Pawns and Useful Idiots - dwynings
http://www.andyrutledge.com/designers-as-pawns-and-useful-idiots.php
======
ricardobeat
I fully agree that non-paid design competitions like the one mentioned should
be banned and avoided by every professional - but unfortunately that's not
what the post's about...

All the Lenin, propaganda, bolsheviks, Marxism references are bordering on
pejorative, he even goes the length to say that public schools are "non-
Constitutional government agencies". Yeah, let's save health and education for
those who can afford it, that will make things much better.

~~~
true_religion
People who think that federalized public education and healthcare is
unconstitutional would have no legalistic disagreements with those same
programs implemented on the state level.

Let's face it---federal control of education has been an utter failure:
substandardized testing, unfunded mandates, federal rules on what can and
can't be taught in sex ed, and even inflated college prices due to the over-
prevalence of student loans.

In short, what are you fighting for? Good education or federalized education?
Because if its the former, you might actually find yourself on the side of
those you seem to dislike now.

~~~
ricardobeat
I'm not north-american. Where I live, state, municipal and federal public
schools mostly differ on the funding source. Many federal schools are known
for their excellence. Federal universities here are also doing great, and are
the best in the country. But does it really matter? All government levels
should work together.

------
hartror
What?

This idea by Obama's campaign folks is pretty transparent. Plenty of people
donate time, money or expertise to politicians that they support. All
political parties make overt requests for donations, whether in pure cash or
other forms.

The link color on the blog seems to suggest the author's political opinions
and reasons for writing the post. This is apart from all the rhetoric
contained within the content itself.

------
clownz0r
How dare we give someone the chance to volunteer their time for something?
From now on, I say we force everyone to require monetary compensation for all
time spent on any projects, even if it's something to which they want to
donate their time.

------
rblackwater
It mentions that "the top %1 pay more than %40 of taxes," but I am pretty sure
I've read that they make far more than %40 of all profits. [citation needed]
of course.

